# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  ركزو في الصورة يد العجب بتقول شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شوفو صورة العجب دي في احتفالية المئوية بتشير للعدد خمسة يعني حنغل الترجحي خمسة يسمع منك ربنا ياعجبكو وشضدو الهمة ياكابتن عشان تنهي تاريخك الكروي بكأس افريقيا عشان تكون الوحيد في كل شئ




*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يارب تدينا الفى مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*رغم انها تبدو مستحيلة ولكن يارب نقهر المستحيل
                        	*

----------


## منص

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

رغم انها تبدو مستحيلة ولكن يارب نقهر المستحيل



لا مستحيل يا حبيب
و انشاء الله نتفاءل خير
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*إن شاء الله يتحقق النصر.....
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*علينا السعى وليس علينا النجاح فالتوفيق من عند الله وربنا يدينا الفى مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب .

*

----------


## Deimos

*والله الملك يستحق يرفع كأس أفريقيا وما أعتقد في لاعب في السودان أحق منه بذلك ...

ربنا يوفقك ياعجب ويارب نشوفك رافع كأس الأبطال ...

*

----------


## amjad_uk

*
مافي حاجة اسمها مستحيل

التاريخ علمنا ان المريخ قاهر الصعاب

وان عظمة الاحمر وباسه تتجلى في الصعاب

ان شاءالله 5 اهداف للعبور

ربنا يدينا الفي مرادنا 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

رغم انها تبدو مستحيلة ولكن يارب نقهر المستحيل



   تااااااااااااااني يا ود مامون ؟؟؟؟؟

 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يسمعك منك ربنا 

وقولوا خمسة وخميسة في عين الحسود
*

----------


## asim saif

*يـــــــــــ (النصر)ـــــــــــارب
يــــــــــــــــــــــارب
يــــــــــــــــــــــارب
يــــــــــــــــــــــارب
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*الله يدينا الفى مرادنا 
اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا عزيزا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

رغم انها تبدو مستحيلة ولكن يارب نقهر المستحيل



في كرة القدم مافي مستحيل القون ياتي في اقل من ثانية 
النصر للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ياااااااااااااااااخوانا نحن غالبين غالبين بس أنتو شيلو صبر
*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*الله يدينا في مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرادنـــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
*

----------


## فارس البطانه

* يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب .

*

----------


## alhorey

*ياررررررررررررررررررررررررررب
*

----------


## تينا

*امسكو في الله قوي ومنتصرين باذن الله
*

----------


## ودحسن

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

والله الملك يستحق يرفع كأس أفريقيا وما أعتقد في لاعب في السودان أحق منه بذلك ...

ربنا يوفقك ياعجب ويارب نشوفك رافع كأس الأبطال ...




امييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يارب تنصر زعيم إفريقيا والمارد الاحمر وسيد البلد
                        	*

----------

